
Instagram Captures 100,000 Mobile Photo Addicts In Less Than A Week - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/13/instagram-users/
======
huangm
While Instagram's "overnight" success is certainly impressive, it's worth
noting that this wasn't the team's first product. Instagram was a "pivot" from
Burbn, an in-browser foursquare of sorts.

Founder/CEO Kevin Systrom tells the full backstory on Quora here:
[http://www.quora.com/Instagram/What-is-the-story-behind-
Inst...](http://www.quora.com/Instagram/What-is-the-story-behind-
Instagram?q=instagram)

